# 07 mẹo trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh cực kỳ đơn giản nhưng hiệu quả



## matocdo221

Táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh khiến không ít các mẹ bỉm sữa lo lắng và nhất là đối với các mẹ mới sinh con lần đầu sẽ khá lo lắng khi bé nhà mình bị táo bón, nhưng các mẹ cứ yên tâm nhé hôm nay mình sẽ bày 07 mẹo trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh rất đơn giản có thể thực hiện tại nhà và mang lại hiệu quả rất cao.

*1. Mật ong*

*



*​
Mật ong ngoài công dụng chữa bệnh tuyệt vời thì cũng là một trong những mẹo trị táo bón cho trẻ sơ sinh cực kỳ hiệu quả. Mật ong có tính nóng làm vùng cơ hậu môn kích thích và khiến cho việc đào thải phân ra bên ngoài được dễ dàng hơn.
Các mẹ có bé bị táo bón hãy thử lấy một ít mật ông pha loãng với nước ấm và dùng tăm bông ngoáy tai nhúng đầu tăm vào mật ong và đưa vào khoảng 1cm bên trong hậu môn của bé, làm như vậy khoản 2 đến 3 lần bé sẽ dễ dàng đi vệ sinh mà không phải dùng sức quá nhiều.
Tuy nhiên, mình không khuyến khích các mẹ sử dụng nhiều lần cách này cho bé, bởi sẽ làm mất đi khả năng đi ngoài tự nhiên của bé.

*2. Mồng tơi *

*



*​
Rau mồng tơi cũng giống như mật ong, tính lành và có thể giúp bé đi vệ sinh được dễ dàng hơn. Mẹ đi chợ hoặc ra vườn chọn những cộng mồng tơi to một chút và rửa sạch sẽ sau đó tước võ ngoài của rau và dùng phần cuống ngoáy khoảng 3 4 lần vào trong hậu môn của bé. Bé sẽ đi ngoài được dễ dàng hơn ngay sau đó giúp hạn chế khả năng gây tổn thương hậu môn do bé dùng sức quá nhiều.

*3. Bồ kết*

*



*​Nước bồ kết cũng có công dụng giúp trị táo bón ở trẻ sơ sinh rất hiệu quả và được nhiều người sử dụng. Các mẹ lấy khoảng 03 quả bồ kết đã nướng hòa vào 500ml nước đun sôi để nguội, sau đó cho vào xilanh và bơm hỗn hợp vào hậu môn của bé bị táo bón lâu ngày.

*4. Ngâm nước ấm*

*



*​
Khi bé có dấu hiệu đi tiêu gặp khó khăn, mẹ nên cho bé ngâm nước ấm từ 5 đến 10 phút mỗi ngày 2 đến 3 lần để cải thiện. Nhiệt độ từ hơi nóng sẽ giúp kích thích cơ vòng giúp trẻ sơ sinh bị táo bón khỏi đi tiêu ngay sau đó.

*5. Xoa bụng cho bé*

*

*​
Sau khi cho bé ăn khoảng 01 giờ mẹ đặt ngón tay vào giữa bụng, xoa nhẹ nhàng và đều tay theo chiều kim đồng hồ khoảng 10 phút. Khi thời tiết lạnh mẹ nên nhớ làm ấm tay của mình tránh làm bé bị giật mình do hơi lạnh từ tay mẹ truyền qua nhé.

*6. Thực hiện động tác đạp xe*

*



*​Động tác đạp xe sẽ giúp nhu động ruột của bé hoạt động tốt hơn. Mẹ thực hiện bằng cách đặt bé nằm ngửa, nhấc 2 chân lên va xoay chân co duỗi như đang đạp xe đạp.

*7. Mẹo tránh táo bón khi cho bé uống sữa*

*



*​
Những trể được nuôi bằng sữa bò thường sẽ rất dễ bị táo bón do bên trong thành phần của sữa bò có chứa Casein rất khó để tiêu hóa và hấp thụ. Nên khi cho bé uống sữa bò các mẹ nên thêm vào đó một ít đường hoa quả vào sữa bò để làm giảm hoặc tránh được các bệnh táo bón.


----------

